# How strict is southwest (or united) with checked baggage size?



## ThreeLittleBirds (May 29, 2017)

I know this is probably agent dependent, but anyone have experience checking a bag (a box actually) that is over 62 linear inches? I have a box I want to move from PHX to DEN, and it is about 65-67 linear inches. Box and contents weight 40lbs.


----------



## Luanne (May 29, 2017)

I had experience with Southwest with an overweight bag and in that case they were strict.  I don't remember how much it was over, but we bought one of their duffel bags to offload.

If they won't accept the box the size it is, can't it be checked as oversize luggage?  From the Southwest website:

"Overweight items from 51 to 100 pounds and oversized items in excess of 62 inches but not more than 80 inches will be accepted for a charge of $75.00 per item one-way."

United website does say you will be charged for oversize, but I couldn't find any information on how much.

I realize you probably don't want to pay more if the box is considered oversize, but you probably won't know how strict they are until you try to check it in.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 29, 2017)

I think they will be stricter with weight than size because it is easier to check. If it isn't that much over the size limit, they may not notice and with things of different sizes they would actually have to pull out the measuring tape.


----------



## Braindead (May 29, 2017)

I can't remember which airline but they allowed us to weigh 2 bags and average the weight. Don't know if they would do that for size but you could ask if need be. I don't know if they paid extra but I've seen surf boards and other large items come out with luggage


----------



## Luanne (May 29, 2017)

Braindead said:


> I can't remember which airline but they allowed us to weigh 2 bags and average the weight. Don't know if they would do that for size but you could ask if need be. I don't know if they paid extra but I've seen surf boards and other large items come out with luggage


Well according to both the Southwest and United websites if something falls outside their size limit, you will pay extra.  And if it's both oversize AND overweight you'll be double dinged.  

Most airports I've been to have a separate area for oversize luggage such as golf clubs, skis and surfboards.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 29, 2017)

A lot will depend on the person checking you in. If it is a regular suitcase that is slightly oversize but looks like a standard suitcase, it would be fine. But they may be more likely to take a tape measure to a card board box. I think they have a string that is the max length and use it to determine if it is over size. You won't know anything until you checkin.


----------



## Phydeaux (May 30, 2017)

ThreeLittleBirds said:


> I know this is probably agent dependent, but anyone have experience checking a bag (a box actually) that is over 62 linear inches? I have a box I want to move from PHX to DEN, and it is about 65-67 linear inches. Box and contents weight 40lbs.




If an airline refused those dimensions, there would be no such thing as Aspen or Vail


----------



## Luanne (May 30, 2017)

Phydeaux said:


> If an airline refused those dimensions, there would be no such thing as Aspen or Vail


I believe skis, just like golf clubs and surfboards, fall into the oversize luggage category.


----------



## Passepartout (May 30, 2017)

I don't think the decision on size is wholly up to the agent where you check your baggage in. I suspect that it's measured and weighed by automated equipment, then if deemed over size or weight, routed to the oversize baggage desk (rather than the carousel) at the receiving airport where charges can be assessed in order to retrieve your stuff.

Jim


----------



## VacationForever (May 30, 2017)

Luanne said:


> I believe skis, just like golf clubs and surfboards, fall into the oversize luggage category.


Golf club bags fall under standard size.  I have done it several times.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 30, 2017)

If it's a box and it looks like cargo instead of a checked suitecase, I'd be surprised if they didn't measure it and charge accordingly.

As far as an oversized suitecase, we use to have a Samsonite case that was 2 linear inches to big (it was a wide body case). So long as it was within the weight limits they never looked twice at it. We finally stopped using it when one of the airlines baggage handling equipment punched out a corner (it was a hard sided case)


----------



## Luanne (May 30, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> Golf club bags fall under standard size.  I have done it several times.


I guess it's been a long time since I've traveled with golf clubs.  They used to be over size, in fact one time my sister said they only made it through luggage check as they were able to use the "over size" line. This was many, many years ago.


----------



## VegasBella (May 30, 2017)

My experience with ALL airlines is that there are three kinds of staff members:
- The ones who don't care about the rules at all and are super laid back and basically always say YES
- The ones who are on power trips and the actual rules don't really matter, they will just pretend they know everything and look for reasons to say NO
- The ones who are good at their jobs and find the right balance between enforcing the rules and being nice and not power-trippy

Which one you get on your flight is a total gamble. It's not like the airlines are consistent in their hiring process.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> I don't think the decision on size is wholly up to the agent where you check your baggage in. I suspect that it's measured and weighed by automated equipment, then if deemed over size or weight, routed to the oversize baggage desk (rather than the carousel) at the receiving airport where charges can be assessed in order to retrieve your stuff.
> 
> Jim


I find this doubtful. Your bag is weighed at checkin to assess the charge. I am sure it is possible that the bar code on the bag somehow indicates that any such oversize or over weight fee was or wasn't paid, but I don't think it is happening. My experience is that the oversize bag desk is just a large door or chute where the large bags are dropped, there isn't anyone working the certain area except the baggage handlers that drop your bags there. I do know however that when we checked in at CDG with a wheelchair that we checked, they did use automated measuring to make sure it wasn't too large. Though that was mainly to make sure it would fit through all the belts in the bellows of the airport when being routed to the plane without damaging anything or getting stuck, not so the airline could charge money.


----------



## isisdave (Jun 1, 2017)

What about checking it curbside with a porter, not an airline employee, and perhaps bringing a note from Alexander Hamilton?


----------

